# Canadians and the British Army?



## ReadyAyeReady (21 Sep 2004)

Hey everyone, I didn't know where to put this one but I figured it had to do with recruiting so I decided to slap it down here.  I had earlier read that Canadians, as citizens of the Commonwealth, were allowed to apply for service in the British Army.  This was recently confirmed when I emailed their overseas recruiting office and discovered that Commonwealth citizens (inlcuding Canadians) are indeed allowed to apply.  I am just wondering if there are actually many Canadians serving in the British Army?  Is it quite common?  What's the recrutiment procedure like in the British Army?  Would there be anything to gain from serving in the British Army rather then the CF?  Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Figure11 (21 Sep 2004)

Think about it long and hard before making such a move. It's a lot tougher than you might think.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (21 Sep 2004)

Figure 11: An ominous statement.  But you don't really answer any of my questions.  Could you expand your answer a little bit more and give me some actual advice.  Of course I don't take anything like this lightly...give me some credit.


----------



## cgyflames01 (21 Sep 2004)

http://www.army.mod.uk/careers/enquire/index.html

If your so intrested, go to this website, the british will even e-mail you a recruitment video.. for what its worth.


----------



## Figure11 (21 Sep 2004)

Ready aye ready- I am a Canadian who spent nearly 5 years in the Brit army from 1984-1989, so if I can be of any assistance at all please feel free to send me an email. All due respect to you for contemplating such a move, but as I said in the post, there are a lot of things to consider. I was not trying to sound forbidding or condescending in any way, and I sure hope it did not sound like it. Good Luck!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Sep 2004)

Our regiment has had soldiers go over to the UK to serve with the British Army; one of our more legendary characters was WO Waterhouse who did a hitch with our allied regiment in Scotland, including a tour of Northern Ireland.

When I was at the Scottish Division Infantry Depot in 1990, I recall a group of soldiers doing a practice patrol; one of them announced he was from the Seaforths of Canada and had come over to do a hitch as well.  When a group of Canadians, Aussies and Kiwis in Regiments allied to the Argylls were given a tour of Stirling Castle one afternoon, they seemed very keen on providing us recruiting information.  Having lived in British barracks and eaten in British messes for about a week by that point, it didn't seem all that inviting.  You may want to investigate some of the other tangibles such as health care....


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (21 Sep 2004)

Well from what it sounds like life in the Brit Army ain't all that fantastic.  I am just trying to keep all my options open as I have already lived in the UK for 3 years for university.  I just wanted to know what its like in comparison to the Canadian Forces.  The CF is of course my first choice.

Figure 11: Thanks for the help...I guess I just misread your statement as if you thought I am some stupid kid who wants to go off to England and play guns.  I am just looking at my options and I was told by someone that Canadians can also join the British army.  That's why I posted these questions as I could use some useful input.  I had some friends in the UK who were in the Army and the Navy respectively as officers, and they seemed to have had a good experience...but they are brits of course...I wonder if its any different for Canadians.


----------



## Figure11 (21 Sep 2004)

"Well from what it sounds like life in the Brit Army ain't all that fantastic."

Life in the Brit army was definitely fantastic at times, but it also had moments when it was  very hard. Admittedly it was a long time ago now, but there was nothing politically correct about it. Our regiment had very strict discipline which was sometimes brutally enforced. There were a lot of excellent people and I made some damn good mates. The accommodation and food varied from crap to excellent depending on the posting. Life in a foreign country can be very bewildering at times. I was a fish out of water on occasion, particularly in the first year, and having British family members I thought I was well prepared. Are you ready to relocate for possibly upwards of 20 years? If not, your adventure will continue to influence your life in intangible ways when you return.

In my day a tour in Northern Ireland was the big thing although now it seems Iraq is the place to go/avoid if you want to live life at the sharp end. As we used to say in places like these "peoples bollocks drop."

Just a few points to consider......


----------



## Pieman (21 Sep 2004)

Hi ReadyAyeReady,

I am going through the process of applying to the British Army as an Officer. Not sure if you saw the thread, but I have been posting my experience as it happens here:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/16844.45.html

Since you were studying in the UK, I am assuming you will be doing an Officer application. There are lots of motions to go through if you do apply so be prepared for a long haul and plenty of form/interviews.

I have been lucky and I have met several Canaidans currently serving in the British forces online, mostly through the ARRSE website. They all have had positive things to say about the forces and have given me loads of tips and tricks. From how to find an apartment in London, to a work out schedule that fits with British standands and methods. 

I have interacted with two people who served with the CF and are now serving with the British, they say they never regretted their decision to go over there.   I have also interacted a few fellows like Figure11 who are finished their service over there, and have given loads of very good information. It is a very good idea to seek out and talk to these people.

One thing you should start doing is read up on all the different regiments and corps. in the UK. After your 1 year officer training in Sandhurst you will go to a regiment that you want to serve with. (You actually have to apply to a regiment you want)   It is a very important decision because it will determain where you live, who you associate with, and what your job will be. I have narrowed my selection down to 3 different regiments I am interested in...and I am still considering others. You don't have to make a final decision until half-way through your initial training, but it is something you should start thinking and reading up on now.



> Well from what it sounds like life in the Brit Army ain't all that fantastic.   I am just trying to keep all my options open as I have already lived in the UK for 3 years for university.   I just wanted to know what its like in comparison to the Canadian Forces.   The CF is of course my first choice.


I am sure there are good and bad points about any Army. The question is whether or not the British Army is right for you.


----------



## Figure11 (21 Sep 2004)

Hello pieman; hope life is being good to you and all goes well with your application. Good Luck!


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (21 Sep 2004)

Thanks for all the advice.  

Pieman: I read your thread and it looks pretty interesting...I'm expecting a package from the Brit Army in the mail any day now...if I have any questions would you be able to help me out via email?

Figure11: No hard feelings...I took your first reply the wrong way.  All my respect for your history in the Brit Army and the advice you have provided.  Believe me, I have been thinking about this for a long time.


----------



## Pieman (21 Sep 2004)

> Pieman: I read your thread and it looks pretty interesting...I'm expecting a package from the Brit Army in the mail any day now...if I have any questions would you be able to help me out via email?


Sure, no problem. If you got a question just fire over a PM and I can do my best to answer. Since you already lived in the UK for some time I probably will have a few questions for you.


----------



## Canuck_25 (3 Oct 2004)

Well, to fully explain my situation, i guess ill have to give you a bit of a story.

  Im the out going, adventureous type, daring and stubborn. When i was young, i was very lucky to have a scout leader who was proud to be one. He took us on many survival camps, repelling trips, mountain climbing, canoeing, kayaking, ect. Many times i had came close to death, and this did not scare me but thrill me. At the provincial jamboree, we proved ourselves as the toughest troop. When i was 13, my scout leader had to retire from scout leader due to 1 parents complaint. He was replaced by someone who didnt take us out on camp outs, and was afraid of the responibilty and the risks. 

  As you may have guessed, i quit. From those years on, i had my own adventures with friends. I bought a motorbike and travelled the logging roads, went on fishing trips, and explored the local mountains. Then i bought a truck, and did basically the same thing.



 Now im a 17 year old high school student from northern Vancouver Island, British columbia. Im planning on being an officer in the British Army. Ive met others who are doing the same. One, from naniamo, serves in the TA during the summer as an officer. He told me that the British Army accepts mainly those who have university degrees. Now, id like to ask anone on this forum who knows of any canadians who have entered the british army as an officer without going to university. If i have to go to UNI, im not sure how the hell i will pay for it. I am considering joining the CF and doing the officer training plan to pay for school. Then maby after 5 years i could transfer to the british army. The TA officer from naniamo pays for his UNI through bank loans. I dont see this as financially sane, so im kinda stuck. I have contacted Overseas recruitment in the British army. I will meet their basic educational requirements.

  If any of you know any info, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sheerin (3 Oct 2004)

Do what the rest of us are doing, take out a student loan, preferbly from the BC government (assuming you qualify), as those loans are pretty forgiving.


----------



## onecat (4 Oct 2004)

"If i have to go to UNI, im not sure how the heck i will pay for it. I am considering joining the CF and doing the officer training plan to pay for school. Then maby after 5 years i could transfer to the british army. The TA officer from naniamo pays for his UNI through bank loans."

Why should the CF pay for your schooling only to have you quit and join someone's elses army fully trained.  Go to School the tradition way and get student loans like everyone else, and then pay it back when your in the British army. Why should you get a free education and cost the CF huge bucks... only to leave, having no real intention of even staying in the CF.  Talk about being a welfare cheat.

If you really want to be the British army, join it as a NCM and then get them to pay for your schooling, seeing as you don't want to pay for it yourself.


----------



## D-n-A (4 Oct 2004)

Also, you can't just transfer from the Canadian Army to the British Army, you would have to release/quit the CF than join the British.


----------



## Canuck_25 (4 Oct 2004)

Combat_Cook said:
			
		

> Also, you can't just transfer from the Canadian Army to the British Army, you would have to release/quit the CF than join the British.



 That was one of my ideas, thanks for pointing it out.

       Im not trying to cheat the CF, they pay for your UNI in exchange for the summers and 5 years after you get your degree. I see that as fair enough.


----------



## Gayson (4 Oct 2004)

You don't need to necessarily take loans out for school.

I save all my school money by doing as much class B during the summer that I can.  However this does lower the amount of booze that I can afford  :'(.

Also the CF has a tuition reinburesment(sp?) program running.  

Also after getting out of Uni, would you not have to pay off the loan before going to England?  It would be a little difficult to pay your bills while doing basic.


----------



## Canuck_25 (4 Oct 2004)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> You don't need to necessarily take loans out for school.
> 
> I save all my school money by doing as much class B during the summer that I can.   However this does lower the amount of booze that I can afford   :'(.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gayson (4 Oct 2004)

ya but living with the folks can save you a LOT of money.  Money that can be wisely spent in the mess.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (4 Oct 2004)

Hey Canuck25,

I'm going through the process of applying for a commission in the British Army right now myself.  However, I'm 25 years old and have already done University so I can only offer limited advice.  I would check out the British Army's sponsorship program though...I'm not sure if Canadians are eligible, so you'd have to find out from the Online Careers Office or the Overseas Recruiting Cell...but check out the link anyway and read about it...it would help you out with paying for Uni and getting you into the British Army.  You would probably have to study in the UK, but thats even better if you plan on joining the British Army anyway:

http://www.army.mod.uk/careers/officer/sponsorship.html

Also, check out their Gap Year Commission program if you haven't already:

http://www.army.mod.uk/careers/officer/gap_year.html

From what I understand, its pretty tough to get an officer Commission straight outta high school.  According to the British Army, 80% of entrants into Sandhurst have university degrees.  So you either have to be very sharp, kick ass on the tests and impress them at the RCB, or you have to be royalty or someone like Prince Harry, who just recently got seleceted by the RCB straight out of high school (Hmmmmmmm...).

Student loans are of course another option...thats how I paid for my Uni.  In any case, I don't know you or anything but my advice is you're young so why not do some University...it can only help you out more in the future and improve your chances greatly...and you will also have loads of fun...

Good Luck.


----------



## BLACKBERRY (5 Oct 2004)

I am a third year university student and my advice to you is to do your first year of school first before you even think about being an officer. I no many people who go for a year or two then drop out. Make sure you can make it through university before even thinking about being an officer.
Finally, do not waste the Canadian forces time and money if your goal is to go to England.


----------



## CanadianBoy92 (29 Jan 2006)

Figure 11, were you treated bad in the unit for being a canadian or did they accept you.  Also what position in the army were you, and what was your regiment called. Thanks


----------



## RCA-CanadianForces (15 Feb 2007)

_Sorry was really unsure of where to put this, please move if its not in the appropriate forum - I've been reading on the British Army homepage(http://www.armyjobs.mod.uk/RegularArmy/Requirements/Nationality/Soldier/), That you may join if your part of the commonwealth nations and hold a British passport. I live in Canada and I recently found out how to apply for my British passport, Has anyone ever heard of a Canadian joining the Brits or have a friend/family member who's done this?_


----------



## MikeL (15 Feb 2007)

A number of Canadians have gone an joined the British Army. Search around, theres a thread dedicated to this.


----------



## RCA-CanadianForces (15 Feb 2007)

Thank you, and sorry i will


----------

